# Just got dinged for "Dangerous Driving"



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Now that's funny. I work drunk shift.

So a drunk rider reported me for "Dangerous Driving!" Must have been that time I went the right way down a one-way street.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

is your phone up high on a windshield mount? or down low on the center console or a/c vents?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Now that's funny. I work drunk shift.
> 
> So a drunk rider reported me for "Dangerous Driving!" Must have been that time I went the right way down a one-way street.


Who knew you were such a bad ass!!!


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

LAuberX said:


> is your phone up high on a windshield mount? or down low on the center console or a/c vents?


Neither. I hold it in one hand, and steer with my legs when I'm playing Angry Birds.

Just kidding, I'm on the AC vent. I take a California roll at most stop signs, so does everyone else. Some riders are non-drivers and might not realize what is a big deal and what isn't.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Neither. I hold it in one hand, and steer with my legs when I'm playing Angry Birds.
> 
> Just kidding, I'm on the AC vent. I take a California roll at most stop signs, so does everyone else. Some riders are non-drivers and might not realize what is a big deal and what isn't.


Technically a California roll is not safe driving. You may not see something coming out of your blind spot and a full stop *may* give you an extra second to see it.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Neither. I hold it in one hand, and steer with my legs when I'm playing Angry Birds.
> 
> Just kidding, I'm on the AC vent. I take a California roll at most stop signs, so does everyone else. Some riders are non-drivers and might not realize what is a big deal and what isn't.


Hey how come the birds are so angry. Especially at that little pig. That pig's just trying to get through life just like everyone else. Pig doesn't even know birds are mad, much less why.

Maybe that's why the birds are so mad. Cause the pig doesn't even know why...


----------

